# Keeping Torts in Minnesota/Wisconsin



## Emelia (Sep 29, 2017)

I've been doing extensive research on how to successfully "raise" a tortoise up here in the north but I figured I'd like to ask anyone who has torts up here in the north how they care for theirs!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi @Emilia , and a very warm welcome to the forum. 

Once you do "adopt" a tort, please do not forget to post pics of the tort and his/her enclosure. 

In the meantime, you could read the "Beginners Mistakes" Thread and do not hesitate to ask any question. 

Sorry, can't help with your question: I live far, very far: in Jordan.


----------



## Meganolvt (Sep 29, 2017)

I live in Michigan, and it is difficult in the winter. The key is a big enclosure for winter and a great outdoor enclosure for when it is warm enough. Along with correct diet, temps, etc, of course. I have found that eco earth is my friend for substrate. It is easy to use and easy to dump water on to help with humidity.


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2017)

Emelia said:


> I've been doing extensive research on how to successfully "raise" a tortoise up here in the north but I figured I'd like to ask anyone who has torts up here in the north how they care for theirs!



Hello and welcome.

What species have you got? Care for a russian up there will be different than care for an adult sulcata.


----------



## wellington (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm in Chicago. I personally don't think it's difficult. It's more expensive. Electric and food bill in the winter months. However, as long as you have the money and room to build a heated shed for a large tortoise or a big indoor enclosure for a smaller one it can be done, any species.


----------



## Emelia (Sep 29, 2017)

wellington said:


> I'm in Chicago. I personally don't think it's difficult. It's more expensive. Electric and food bill in the winter months. However, as long as you have the money and room to build a heated shed for a large tortoise or a big indoor enclosure for a smaller one it can be done, any species.



My family and I keep a heated garage so I was thinking in the winters months that would be good for a larger species if it can't come into the house. With extra heat lamps/UV bulbs would that be good?


----------



## wellington (Sep 29, 2017)

That would work. I would make a large hide for him to sleep in and where the floor is insulated. Even heated garages have cold floors.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Sep 29, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 3, 2017)

This is entirely my opinion. Most of northern North America is tough for tortoise keepers. Our winter climate is usually too cold and damp to allow natural hibernation, even for Russians. The need to keep them indoors for several months strains our resources- it is really hard to make a large enough indoor enclosure with the properly controlled climate, warm floors, and good lighting.

It is absolutely doable, but to do it right takes a bit of commitment on the keepers part.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 4, 2017)

I agree, anything is possible but you must get the set-up right before getting the tortoise.


----------



## Kaliman1962 (Oct 4, 2017)

i am in northern suburbs of chicago, I have a Greek Ibera, that i house indoors, much more manageable than a sulcata, which i had but that's another story


----------



## Ernie Johnson (Oct 4, 2017)

Emelia,

I kept Russian's, Greek's, and Redfoot's in a Minneapolis suburb for the twenty years we lived there until moving to Dallas in June of 2015, where they're all a LOT happier.

Russian's are the easiest and if they are your tort I have a comprehensive video course on their husbandry (with almost all of the outdoor and indoor pens from Minnesota), which goes over keeping them outdoors, indoors, and hibernating them in that part of the country.

I'll get you a free coupon if you're interested.


----------

